# Size/Dimensions of T-Shirt Graphics/Designs



## TSHIRTHUB

Question - is there a general rule-of-thumb for the size of the design graphics to be printed on t-shirts? I use a screen-printer and am printing sizes from Small to XL - I would like a recommendation on the size my graphics should be for universal screening on all sizes. 

Initially - I was getting graphics that were 9" x 10". Far to big for a small. I would like to know if any particular measurements are a general "rule of thumb". 

Thanks, 

Mike
www.tshirthub.com


----------



## triplej

TSHIRTHUB said:


> Question - is there a general rule-of-thumb for the size of the design graphics to be printed on t-shirts? I use a screen-printer and am printing sizes from Small to XL - I would like a recommendation on the size my graphics should be for universal screening on all sizes.
> 
> Initially - I was getting graphics that were 9" x 10". Far to big for a small. I would like to know if any particular measurements are a general "rule of thumb". /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Mike nice to meet you. There really isn't a "rule of thumb" that will cover all sizes and art. You mentioned that 9" x 10" is to large for a small but we print that size on adult small garments all the time. I think it's just a personal and financial call. If you believe 9" x 10" is too large for the smalls then the printer has to shoot a separate set of films for that specific sized garment. More films and more labor on the job. We print the same sized art on Adult Small through adult XXL We do suggest that when you move into Youth garments there be a second set of art just so everything looks nice.
> 
> I hope this helps a little


----------



## Twinge

Yeah, I'm just using 8x10.5 for everything, and that seems to do okay on small and xlarge alike (starts getting lost in the xxlarge+ sizes though).


----------



## hungnyc.com

8X10 works for me


----------



## TeeIdeas

We are using 11" by 17". 


JKInnova,
http://www.PrintMyGift.com
DESIGN T-SHIRTS ONLINE


----------



## Fanatic

Following.


----------



## jonesn

It really depends on the design. Typically 8x10 is safe for the chest on shirts from Medium to XL. I have to consider modifying size changes when I get to XXL or larger.


----------



## BidsMaven

Sharp Print produces a really neat little graphic for figuring out the print size. Here's the link to get it. Maximum Screen Print Sizing Guide


----------



## sgsellsit

Actually for Adult Small and up we use the same size. We deal with orders that are anywhere from 12-100 pieces on a regular basis so multiple screen shots aren't cost effective. Our normal print is 12" wide unless the design is tall and our left chest designs are 4" at widest/tallest point. If the order contains a larger number of smaller shirts we have decreased to 11".


----------



## jodyl2

what is the print area size of a hoody? the largest it can be?


From small to Xlarge and ultimately going into 2XL or even 3XL.
I'm thinking these larger sizes will have to be on different screens?


maybe 13" x ???

thanks for the help!


----------



## randycolby

jonesn said:


> It really depends on the design. Typically 8x10 is safe for the chest on shirts from Medium to XL. I have to consider modifying size changes when I get to XXL or larger.


Is this for both male and female sizes?


----------



## jleaspencer

jonesn said:


> It really depends on the design. Typically 8x10 is safe for the chest on shirts from Medium to XL. I have to consider modifying size changes when I get to XXL or larger.


What Size do you make it for a XXL or larger...


----------



## br1ght

For adult shirts I keep to 10 1/2x10 1/2" as my standard goto size... larger than that and I charge more for oversize if done in vinyl...

I find it easiest to take the two smallest sizes and size to the 2nd smallest being sure that it still fits the smallest. That way the majority of the shirts have a good appearance... Since I usually have some heavyweights that I do shirts for, it is not oncommon for me to do 2 different sizes of graphics--generally adult small to large or XL and then XL or 2XL to 5XL... This is one reason I prefer vinyl as doing 2 sets of screens is a pain and they never really are 100% identical...

IMHO except for one-offs I rarely would use 8x10 or 11" as a graphic size on an adult shirt unless on a scoop or V neck... I want to keep my customers and not send them WalMart for do-it-yourself pintable transfers...


----------



## abetterimage

We shoot for an 11" wide print on most designs, letting the length be dictated by aspect ratio. Of course the design itself may dictate other widths if it is long and thin for example. Our maximums are 12.5 x 15 for reasonable printing on the platens we have, and fitting it on a 13x19" transparency and 20x24" screens.

Since most of our orders have a wide range of sizes, we find the 11" fits most shirts well. It does get small on 3xl and 4xl shirts, but we don't typically have a large quantity of those in the orders. We also have orders where the customer specifically asks for a minimal design, say 6-9 inches wide.

I've printed up to 12" wide on a Youth XS before, many times. We almost never make multiple size screens for a single job. Customers won't usually pay for it either on small jobs. (It really becomes a separate job, so we would require a minimum of 12 garments for that screen.) And we never do multiple sizes for multi-colored jobs.

Someone asked about hoodies. We keep the length to a max of 9" and find we can print down to a Youth Large with that. With the smaller print field, the pocket balances the smaller print even on the larger shirts. If they have sizes smaller than YL, we cut the length even more and let them know it will be the same size on all the shirts they print. Alternatively, we've also printed larger designs on the backs of the smaller sizes that go on the front of the larger shirts when it's a front-only design. Customers tend to work within your physical press limitations.


----------



## jfosterdesigns

BidsMaven said:


> Sharp Print produces a really neat little graphic for figuring out the print size. Here's the link to get it. Maximum Screen Print Sizing Guide


This guide is just what I needed! Thanks so much!


----------



## Dizzymarkus

As a rule I stay to 13x15 art board size-- that way Im working within my "area" :0)

Markus






jodyl2 said:


> what is the print area size of a hoody? the largest it can be?
> 
> 
> From small to Xlarge and ultimately going into 2XL or even 3XL.
> I'm thinking these larger sizes will have to be on different screens?
> 
> 
> maybe 13" x ???
> 
> thanks for the help!


----------



## bpfohler

jodyl2 said:


> what is the print area size of a hoody? the largest it can be?
> 
> 
> From small to Xlarge and ultimately going into 2XL or even 3XL.
> I'm thinking these larger sizes will have to be on different screens?
> 
> 
> maybe 13" x ???
> 
> thanks for the help!


 Hoodies can be trickier than normal t'shirts. If you stretch a print out proportionally you have to be careful about running into the pockets on hoodies.
If I have a hoodie order that runs all the way down to small I rarely make the print longer than 10". If you leave the old standard 4 fingers below the neck and you leave room above the pocket 10" is a pretty good rule of thumb.
I always take the time to explain to my customers that additional screens to accommodate large prints with affect pricing


----------

